# 4x4 lawn tractor



## sp4mike (Dec 13, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, are there any garden size tractors that have four wheel drive?

I just bought an old bolens 1253 tractor to plow my driveway with, and it's great, but in my never ending quest for more stuff, I think 4x4 would be a great addition and I don't have the room for a large tractor. (looks both ways to check if wife is looking) Not that I need it, but who doesn't want more stuff?


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Simplicity Legacy and i beleive the Kubota G2100


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

John Deere has a garden tractor with 4 wheel drive. The X line. Only X500 & X700 lines have it thought. www.deere.com.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok I'm making a list because I am interested too.

Simplicity Legacy
Snapper GT600
Massey Furgeson 2900
~All three of these are made by AGCO and are essentially the same tractor

John Deere:
X575
X585
X585SE
X595
X595SE
X748
X748SE
X749

This is just about all I could come up with. In my opinion the JD line of Lawn and Garden tractors is way overpriced as some of them can cost upwards of $15,000. I looked at a Legacy and they were selling for around $7,000 which I don't think is too bad at all. The simplicity/AGCO seems to me to be a better made tractor than the JD and it is heavier


----------



## sp4mike (Dec 13, 2008)

I found a couple now that I know to look for "sub compact 4x4 tractors"

One I found that wasn't listed yet...

New Holland 10LA (couldn't find it on their site, but found one on craigslist)


I remember a neighbor that had an old compact 4x4 years ago. I want to say it was a massy, but only because all I remember is that it was red.

I'm a huge fan of the vintage iron.


----------

